# Check this out...Roadbed FASTER than Marty does it



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Fascinating video of concrete roadbed installation...UNDER catenary too.

http://vimeo.com/15780202

This just reminds me of Marty's continual expansion and renewal of his Table Creek RR.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cool! Thanks for the link, Mike. 

This video provides some reminders applicable to garden railroading: 
1. Put your critical trackwork pieces in first, then connect them 
2. You can get things done a heckuva lot faster with a few machines and LOTS of people helping 
3. You can get things done a heckuva lot faster if you work day and night 

Question: Any idea what the orange painted (?) spots on the rails are for?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

link no worky for me at all


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Link no work for me either.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a 3 and half day time lapse video (made by a canon camera on a tripod) of a 24hour per day crew replacing street car tracks at an intersection. Must be over 100 people working on it. They look like bees in a hive and quite often seem to be doing counterproductive things out of sequence. 

Dunno why people cannot download the video or why it would take a long time for others. I have accessed it 3 times now and it comes right up and plays as it loads. 12 minutes of video! Maybe your system is set to not start playing it until it is completely loaded... I think there is a "setting" on some of the video players that can affect this.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 13 Oct 2010 08:44 PM 
... Maybe your system is set to not start playing it until it is completely loaded... I think there is a "setting" on some of the video players that can affect this. 
YEP...my thoughts exactly


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike, 

That was a fast track project, to cool...... And only 3 million bucks too.... 

Thanks for sharing! 

Michael


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang...ONLY $3M...woof...$1M a day

Government sure gets us good deals...wonder if it was a "stimulus deal"? We got lots around here...for road repaving. Each ONE BLOCK...like 300' of road...has a 6' x 4' sign on each end..on two posts...that says our wonderful government paid for the repaving of this ONE BLOCK. I'll bet the damn signs were 25% of the cost....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Each ONE BLOCK...like 300' of road...has a 6' x 4' sign on each end..on two posts...that says our wonderful government paid for the repaving of this ONE BLOCK. I'll bet the damn signs were 25% of the cost....

Agreed!!


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually the price seems pretty reasonable, with all of the special track work, the premium that has to be paid for working on a weekend and around the clock. Now what surprised me was the use of wood ties under all of the track work, it seems that they would more prone to rot and need replacing sooner than if they had gone with steel ties or do what they have done here in Portland which is to set the whole track structure in concrete. 

Andre


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There is SO much going on you have to watch this 3 or 4 times, very cool ,but I sure wouldnt want to be in one of the apartments above while they were breaking out the concrete


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It sure helps to have that funky music going (especially the first track while they were tearing out the old concrete!) It's mezmerizing!!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

OT: 
I remember that music from PeeWee's Big Adventure lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYyD55elKJA

Music starts 1:15 into the video (and yes he has an LGB engine running around the fireman pole lol)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah, that's not faster than Marty


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering the differential in number of people working... I'd say Marty is considerably faster!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 14 Oct 2010 12:13 PM 
OT: 
I remember that music from PeeWee's Big Adventure lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYyD55elKJA

Music starts 1:15 into the video (and yes he has an LGB engine running around the fireman pole lol) 



Dig that music from one of my favorite movies! 

History Lesson tid bit: That music is from now big-time Hollywood movie music composer Danny Elfmann, late of the "Sacred Knights of the Oingo Boingo" (not many remember the original name? ya had to be here in LA during the 80's) this was his very first big screen composition, he had never written music for the screen, he did it as a favor for Pee Wee (Paul Ruebens) he next did the music for this little movie called "Batman" with Micheal Keaton and Jack Nicholson, Oingo Boingo was never quite the same after that.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything is faster than Marty's way.







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Now that was COOL..........


----------

